# Pfeilkraut



## Redlisch (1. Mai 2009)

Hiho,

sagt mal wie weit ist bei euch dieses Jahr das __ Pfeilkraut schon ?

Alle Pflanzen haben sich zurückgemeldet, jedoch kann ich vom Pfeilkraut (sowohl das normale, als auch größer werdendes) noch keie Spur entdecken !







Axel


----------



## Kolja (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*

Hallo Axel,

bei mir ist auch noch nichts in Sicht. Letztes Jahr hat es sich so stark vermehrt, dass ich schon Ableger weggeben konnte und jetzt? Irgendetwas schaut ca. 5 cm aus der Erde, sieht aber nicht unbedingt nach Pfeilkraut aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*

Hi axel,

bei mir treibt Sagittaria sagittifolia schon fleißig seine bandförmigen Unterwasserblätter (im Kübel der im Winter ein massiver Eisblock war)

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*

Hi.

Bei mir sind sogar schon erste Blühversuche zu sehen. :crazy

Zwischen der __ Schwanenblume
 

Unter- und Überwasser...
   

Sagittaria sagittifolia habe ich erst im Spätsommer von Werner bekommen. Das ist noch sehr zart, treibt aber nur als Ausläufer hier und da. Die Mutterpflanzen sind scheinbar futsch.


----------



## toschbaer (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*

Hallo Axel,
sei ganz beruhigt- die kommen noch!
Bei mir sieht es genau so aus wie bei Dir! 
(wohnen ja nicht allzuweit auseinander)
Wobei ich heute zum ersten mal zwei Triebe gesehen habe und die sind gerade mal 5mm aus dem Substrat heraus gekrochen!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Trautchen (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*

 

ach Annett, die bilder haben wir doch letztes Jahr schon gesehen.




... bei mir ist auch noch nix axel.

nix Pfeilkraut, nicht mal ein Stummelchen.

Ich habe die Hoffnung ehrlich gesagt auch schon aufgegeben. :?


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*

Hallo Anke.

Es handelt sich (mal wieder) um den Ufergraben. Da ist alles viel früher und üppiger. Die Pflanzen im Teich mickern teilweise echt vor sich hin. 

Joachims Kommentar heute: "Es hätte auch eine Terrasse mit einem umlaufendem Sumpfbeet werden können...." 

Und am Anfang der Planung kein Stück Boden mehr abtreten wollen, als unbedingt nötig. 
Wie ich um den Ufergraben und seine Breite kämpfen musste.....


----------



## Redlisch (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*

Hiho,

danke für die beruhigenden Antworten 

Ich hatte heute Pflanzenkontrolle gemacht, da morgen Gärtnerfest bei Junge in Hameln LINK ist und ich einiges noch für die neuen Beete besorgen möchte. Vielleicht ist der eine oder andere ja auch da.

Ich bin zwar leider nicht fertig geworden mit den Beeten, da ich am Sonntag die physikalische Grenze der Haftreibung beim Motorradreifen gefunden hatte [ tja, Forschung ist teuer und manchmal schmerzhaft  ], aber die werden auch noch in ihren Töpfen ne Woche überleben ...

Axel


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*



Redlisch schrieb:


> ...da ich am Sonntag die physikalische Grenze der Haftreibung beim Motorradreifen gefunden hatte...



Hallo Axel,

ist das eine elegante Umschreibung für das, was der Volksmund auch "auf die Fresse gepackt" nennt? Hoffentlich nix passiert?


----------



## Redlisch (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> ist das eine elegante Umschreibung für das, was der Volksmund auch "auf die Fresse gepackt" nennt? Hoffentlich nix passiert?



Ja,so nennt es das gemeine Volk 

Tja das Motorrad klebte noch am Verkehrsschild (ironischerweise scharfe Kurve) und ich flog noch ein Stück weiter bis ich mich an so ein altmotischer Weidezaunpfahl mit dem Kopf stoppte. 1m weiter rechts und ich wäre normal in der Wiese gelandet :evil.
Sagen wir mal so, mein Schutzengel konnte schnellgenug __ fliegen und so bin ich prellungen und stauchungen im Halswirbelsäulenbereich davon gekommen. Fühlt sich an wie ein heftiger Muskelkater. Mittlerweile kann ich aber wieder in jede Richtung meinen Kopf bewegen, nur das heben mit dem rechten Arm ist noch sehr schmerzhaft, da macht sich eine ältere Rennsportverletzung wieder bemerkbar (verletzte Muskel vor 10 Jahren)

Axel


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*

Na, da hast Du ja wirklich Glück gehabt - gut, dass es so glimpflich abgelaufen ist! Musste Dir jetzt aber nicht zur Gewohnheit werden lassen, nur weil __ fliegen schön ist


----------



## Inken (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*

[OT]Mann, Mann, Mann, Axel! Ich find' das grad gar nicht witzig! Gar nicht auszudenken, was da sonst noch hätte passieren können.. Prellungen im HWS-Bereich, ich mag das gar nicht weiter __ spinnen...

Bin ehrlich gesagt heilfroh, dass du wieder munter am Rechner sitzt!

Außerdem wäre dann nie was aus unserer Blubber geworden! [/OT]


----------



## Redlisch (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Na, da hast Du ja wirklich Glück gehabt - gut, dass es so glimpflich abgelaufen ist! Musste Dir jetzt aber nicht zur Gewohnheit werden lassen, nur weil __ fliegen schön ist



Das Fliegen ist ja nicht so schlimm, aber die Landung 

Ne, das ist ein teurer ausrutscher gewesen, privat ist das mein erster mit der eigenen Maschine ...

Das brauche ich auch nicht so schnell wieder.



> Prellungen im HWS-Bereich, ich mag das gar nicht weiter __ spinnen...


Aber das kann dir jederzeit passieren, mit dem Auto, als Fussgänger ...
Seh es mal positiv, ich lebe noch, alles ist dran und ich kann alles bewegen.
Man sollte nicht immer an das schlimmste Denken, dann macht das Leben keinen Spaß mehr, oder ?
Aber man sieht danach die Welt wieder im ganz anderen Licht, die Menschen um dich machen sich mehr Sorgen um einen als man selbst.



> Außerdem wäre dann nie was aus unserer Blubber geworden!


Deshalb habe ich mir Mühe bei der Landung gegeben ...

Axel

Hier die Aufschlagsspuren von den Krampen womit der Stacheldraht am Pfahl befestigt war, mein Doc meint das der neue Helm (gerade seine 2. Fahrt gewesen) das schlimmste verhindert hatte.

Aber nun genug OT...


----------



## Trautchen (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*

Auweia, das habe ich ja glatt überlesen. Na dann gute Besserung und vielen Dank an den Schutzengel, was?


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*

Hallo,

Pfeilkraut in einer Bestellung löst bei mir im Moment eine Wühlaktion im Pfeilkrautbecken aus. Die meisten Knollen sind noch überhaupt nicht ausgetrieben, ein paar haben wenigstens zwei, drei Zentimeter lange Triebe. Das wird sich jetzt schnell ändern, aber Pfeilkraut braucht einfach gewisse Mindesttemperaturen bis es austreibt. Wir lassen uns mal wieder von den Tagestemperaturen täuschen und übersehen wie kalt es nachts immer noch wird. Leute, wir haben grade mal Frühling, noch nicht Sommer! Nach der phänologischen Jahreszeit beginnt der Vollfrühling mit dem Beginn der __ Apfelblüte - in meiner Region so um den 8. Mai herum.


----------



## Trautchen (3. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*

Danke Werner für die schönen und beruhigenden Worte !


----------



## Teicher (8. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Pfeilkraut*

Hi. also bei mir kommt Pfeilkraut als alle letzer im Teich ich denke jedes jahr das es gar nimmer kommt aber so ende Juni is es wieder da.


----------

